# Sticky  Anxiety/Panic Attacks



## ♥Saila♥

I am convinced this is what is happening to me, I don't understand why though  

This has never happened to me before ever, I feel like I am going crazy!! 

xx


----------



## JuliaG

join the club hun, i feel like i am going mad sometimes too         i get allsorts of anxiety symptoms ranging from tension headaches, feeling sick, lose of appetite, fuzzy eyes, feeling terrified but not sure what of, palpitations, shaky feeling in my chest, chrurny stomach. Do u feel less   now??  

what sort of symptoms r u getting?

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

All of them  

I had one about 45mins ago, I feel sick and shaky and generally do it the aftermath the pounding head is starting to subside slightly now.

This has been happening for 3 weeks now and I don't know what is going on apart from impending IVF and fear of EC (last time was quite traumatic)

I started Acupuncture on Saturday and I have IVF Hypno CD's I am just so perplexed this has never happened to me before!

xxx


----------



## JuliaG

mine started a few weeks after my m/c, it is a feeling of being out of control which this tx rollercoaster is, we have no control over the outcome and are scared of never having a baby. I have learnt to deal with my symptoms over time through a counsellor at my clinic and a book called 'self help for your nerves' by Dr Claire Weekes, fantastic book, i wish i had been advised to read that book so much earlier!!

It will pass hun, try not to focus too much on your symptoms, the more i worried about what was up with me the worse i got, i have found and read that if you just accept your symptoms for what they are and don't be scared of them then over time they will ease. It just takes time hun, i don't think i will ever be truly better until my dreams come true and i become a Mummy.        

i am here if you need to chat or want some reasurance that you are not about to be carted off in a straight jacket   honestly that is how i felt at the time apart from being terrified that i was dying   sounds mad now but that is how i felt  

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------

